# Need help with Céline authenticators



## porpentine

Can anyone tell me who are the leading online authenticators for Céline please? 

I have bought a pre loved Céline box but now doubting authenticity due to no serial number in the back zipper pocket and very unusual code tag in the patch pocket instead. 

Mods, sorry if there is already a list, I could not find it though. Thank you.


----------



## Sophia

If you send me pictures, I'd be more than happy to authenticate for you.


----------



## Sophia

The early years of the Box saw the use of the leather tab as a date/serial number.


----------



## porpentine

Sophia said:


> The early years of the Box saw the use of the leather tab as a date/serial number.





Sophia said:


> If you send me pictures, I'd be more than happy to authenticate for you.



oh thank you so much! Here are some pictures, as I don't think I can DM you.


----------



## porpentine

And a few more pics.  No serial number in the zipper pocket, and the leather tag in the patch pocket is really hard to photograph! I think the numbers are 0131, and I cannot see any letters. 

thanks again xx


----------



## porpentine

PS. this is the large model from the early years.  I have a camel large one that I bought back in 2011 direct from the only boutique in Melbourne at the time, and it has a serial number in the back zipper with the code ending 0141.
EDIT: this is the listing: https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-smooth-calfskin-large-classic-box-flap-red-289527


----------



## Swanky

Reminder that all authenticity inquiries must be in the Authenticate This Céline thread only please.


----------



## porpentine

Swanky said:


> Reminder that all authenticity inquiries must be in the Authenticate This Céline thread only please.



Ok sorry. I will post in that thread.

my first query is just for the  private authenticators that are reliable for Céline.  Have people used Authenticate4u *****************, Lollipuff, for Céline? 

Any others?  Sorry I am a  Céline fancier from the early days  and I have not kept up with the last few years and I don’t know the current experts!


----------



## jlm778

porpentine said:


> Ok sorry. I will post in that thread.
> 
> my first query is just for the  private authenticators that are reliable for Céline.  Have people used Authenticate4u *****************, Lollipuff, for Céline?
> 
> Any others?  Sorry I am a  Céline fancier from the early days  and I have not kept up with the last few years and I don’t know the current experts!



Hi! I had an incident where Authenticate 4U claimed my box bag was authentic, then when I went through Lollipuff they said it was fake, which they were right about. They even told me exactly why it was fake. Based on my experiences with Lollipuff, although they can be slightly more expensive, they seem much more thorough and reliable. I have used Lollipuff for many other brands too.


----------



## MAGJES

jlm778 said:


> Hi! I had an incident where Authenticate 4U claimed my box bag was authentic, then when I went through Lollipuff they said it was fake, which they were right about. They even told me exactly why it was fake. Based on my experiences with Lollipuff, although they can be slightly more expensive, they seem much more thorough and reliable. I have used Lollipuff for many other brands too.


Did you let authenticat4u know?  I’ve always used them for Celine and trust them completely.
There is always the chance that Lollipuff is wrong?  I’m only trying to be fair and not confrontational.
I don’t like to see someone’s reputation tarnished without all the facts and the whole story.


----------



## zBaghappy

porpentine said:


> @porpentine


Hi , I hope I’m doing this right , apologies if not , first post  just join forum . I read a post u did back in 2018 I’m regards to a Celine classic box  with tags in phone pocket. Did I get manage to get authentication ? Mine is the same . Looking for help . 
Thanks


----------



## Sophia

zBaghappy said:


> Hi , I hope I’m doing this right , apologies if not , first post  just join forum . I read a post u did back in 2018 I’m regards to a Celine classic box  with tags in phone pocket. Did I get manage to get authentication ? Mine is the same . Looking for help .
> Thanks


If you post in authentication thread, I’d be more than happy to authenticate for you


----------



## zBaghappy

Sophia said:


> If you post in authentication thread, I’d be more than happy to authenticate for you


I have no idea how to do it ‍♀️ 
I have found the rules in regard to the thread , I just can’t work out how to post on it . I’m useless


----------



## AbbieReal

Hi! Is a Celine Micro Belt Bag in MINERAL color even original? I got it from a pre-loved seller who sells legit bags (even has a money-back guarantee if proven fake).


----------

